# HP DV6 6016 tx/6017Tx  VS DELL XPS15



## koolbapps (May 11, 2011)

Please suggest which one should i go for .

I am looking for gaming laptop.


----------



## NainO (May 11, 2011)

HP DV6 6017TX (HD 6770) *>* Dell XPS 15 (GT 540) *>* HP DV6 6017TX (HD 6490)


----------



## koolbapps (May 12, 2011)

People please suggest 

Which one would be best for gaming ?

HP Pavilion DV6 6016 Tx /  HP Pavilion DV6 6017 Tx / DELL XPS 15 (540M)

I ll be getting one soon.

Looking for your Advice.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 12, 2011)

NainO said:


> HP DV6 6017TX (HD 6770) *>* Dell XPS 15 (GT 540) *>* HP DV6 6017TX (HD 6490)



This is only for the GPU . You need to consider a lot of things before you buy one .


----------



## NainO (May 12, 2011)

^^^ not when the only criteria for purchase is gaming. Also, lemme complete my post for you with processor included -



			
				NainO said:
			
		

> HP DV6 6017TX (HD 6770 + i7 2630QM) > Dell XPS 15 (GT 540 + i7 2630QM) > HP DV6 6017TX (HD 6490 + i5 2410M)



Now what do ya say???


----------



## xtremevicky (May 12, 2011)

NainO said:


> ^^^ not when the only criteria for purchase is gaming. Also, lemme complete my post for you with processor included -
> 
> 
> 
> Now what do ya say???



What about the heating issues ? the constant restart problem ?


----------



## desiibond (May 12, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> What about the heating issues ? the constant restart problem ?



And comparatively poor build quality, support nightmares.


----------



## spm (May 12, 2011)

yah a laptop is way more complicated purchase than a desktop
U have to consider the build quality, ergonomics, touchpad response, heat spots, battery life, service, keyboard arrangement, aesthetics, and all this along with the performance.
U dont want to end up with a higher performance laptop that turns off itself due to heating. a slightly lower performance one with more reliability is better.

BTW i think dell is a reliable brand.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 12, 2011)

Whats the point of having a awesome configuration when you cannot sit on it for more than 2 hours ? 

Get Dell XPS 15 . Its better overall .


----------



## Sid_hooda (May 15, 2011)

I tried both for quite a long time and here are my first impressions - 
HP Positives
Thinner and lighter
Runs cooler (5-10C constantly)
Is more quiet (TBF the environment was noisy but the XPS's fan went pretty loud during furmark)
Better GPU
Slightly cheaper when specced the same

Dell Positives
Better build quality
Slightly better speakers (mainly due to the sub. HP also had good speakers but XPS ones are louder)
Better keyboard (less flex and its backlit)
Optional 1080p display
Faster HDD (7200RPM vs 5400RPM)
Fingerprint resistant

Both had similar touchpads and should have almost the same battery life owing to very similar specs. I tried the Dell one which had the 1366x768 display and it was almost the same as the HP one (after tinkering with some display settings in both laptops).


----------



## koolbapps (May 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for valuable suggestions.

Going for HP 6017 Tx . 

wait for the review


----------



## rachitboom2 (May 16, 2011)

Just brought HP DV6-6017tx a few hours back, initial impressions - 

1. Haven't installed any games 'YET', so cant comment on the heating issues, but still for those still anxious, till now the heat up has been acceptable considering an i7 machine...

2. It looks really sexy, compact and slim compared to XPS15 as i had both of them in front of me while deciding...

3. Best part was that i did not have to wait 13-15 days for delivery like in the case of XPS15, was ready in stalk so got it instantly !

4. The display is good if not the best but still the best sub 1080p i have seen.

5. The sound quality is good but not in the league of XPS15, but still if XPS has the best sound, DV6 is only in the second spot !

6. Got it for 53K while the same config for XPS was going 60k+, so defiantly a great deal.

Thats it for now i guess, bak to my new love


----------



## JackFarrell51 (May 17, 2011)

For the gaming purpose the MSI laptop would be the best. It is developed mainly for gaming lovers. But before go to the shop must check laptop prices in India on the internet on various sites. It will give you wide view about this laptop.


----------



## harpreet115 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am also buying a new laptop and confused between HP dv6 6017tx and Dell XPS 15.I just wanted to know that will the 1GB HD 6770M outperform the 2 GB GT 540M while gaming(as the processors in both of these are the same)??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 3, 2011)

harpreet115 said:


> I am also buying a new laptop and confused between HP dv6 6017tx and Dell XPS 15.I just wanted to know that will the 1GB HD 6770M outperform the 2 GB GT 540M while gaming(as the processors in both of these are the same)??



Its not about 1GB vs 2GB. 6770M is GDDR5 which is much faster than 540M. Actually 6770M equals the performance of GT555m

All the games I have tried run pretty smooth on 6017tx


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 3, 2011)

GT 540M also supports GDDR5 . You can check that on notebookcheck.

The ATI card is slightly better than Nvidia but is more stable . Also the 3D stability of Nvidia card is better .


----------



## harpreet115 (Jun 3, 2011)

@xtremevicky09- Check this link:

GeForce GT 540M

It says it has DDR3 Memory.
And what does ATI more stable than nvidia mean?What is 3D stability?

@marvelousprashant - So the 6017tx would be better for gaming than Dell XPS 15. In Dell the problem is that it offers GT 540m of 2GB only otherwise it offers GT 525m at 1 GB.Is there a large performance gap between them?
Also are there any Dell or HP laptops having GT 555m?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 3, 2011)

Open notebookcheck and compare the two GPU's in 3D performance. The nvidia card performs better . 

I wrote GT 540M has the GDDR5 memory. I also supports . 

GT 540M is a much better card then GT 525M . The point not being 1 or 2 GB.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 3, 2011)

harpreet115 said:
			
		

> @marvelousprashant - So the 6017tx would be better for gaming than Dell XPS 15. In Dell the problem is that it offers GT 540m of 2GB only otherwise it offers GT 525m at 1 GB.Is there a large performance gap between them?
> Also are there any Dell or HP laptops having GT 555m?



GeForce GT555M comes with Alienware or 16 inch models of XPS  I think. I dont want another fight HP vs Dell or something. So I am posting actual gaming performance of HD6770M - (credits - notebookreview)


Call of Duty: Black Ops ::: ~60fps
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 ::: ~55fps
Civilization 5 ::: 40-50fps
Counter Strike: Source ::: 60-60fps [LOCKED]
Crysis 2 ::: 30-60fps
Dead Space 2 ::: 30fps [LOCKED]
Dragon Age: Origins ::: 22-60fps
Empire: Total War ::: 15-28fps
Mass Effect ::: 39-61fps
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 ::: ~45fps
Portal ::: 55-105fps
Settlers 7: Paths to a Kingdom, The ::: ~45fps
Starcraft II ::: 25-54fps
Team Fortress 2 ::: 55-60fps
The Settlers 7: Paths to a Kingdom ::: ~45fps
Tom Clancy's HAWX ::: 60fps
World of Warcraft ::: 50-55fps

Over 6017tx thread on this forum Rachit has reported that Witcher 2 is smooth in mid settings and some glitches in high settings. Thats a lot of achievement for a laptop gaming card.


----------



## harpreet115 (Jun 4, 2011)

Do we have the choice to customize the 6017tx like choosing a 7200 RPM drive, having a backlit keyboard etc. ??


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 4, 2011)

No . You can only do that will Dell .


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2011)

harpreet115 said:


> Do we have the choice to customize the 6017tx like choosing a 7200 RPM drive, having a backlit keyboard etc. ??



This option is not available in India but you can get a custom dv6 from US


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> GT 540M also supports GDDR5 . You can check that on notebookcheck.
> 
> The ATI card is slightly better than Nvidia but is more stable . Also the 3D stability of Nvidia card is better .


HD 6770M >>> GT 540M

The difference is not at all "slight". It is big enough to tell you whether the laptop will be able to handle Witcher 2 or not.



harpreet115 said:


> And what does ATI more stable than nvidia mean?What is 3D stability?


I myself didn't understand what he meant by that.

3D performance? I think that means gaming performance?

or may be 3-dimensional gaming in which you put glasses on etc.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 4, 2011)

3D stability means that when the laptop will be giving 3D output the Dell performed better . Its there on notebook review .


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> 3D stability means that when the laptop will be giving 3D output the Dell performed better . Its there on notebook review .


yup, that's because nVidia's 3D Vision (pay 10k for glasses) is more mature than AMD's HD3D. It still doesn't make much of a difference for an average gamer.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea . Just making a point . 

BTW , In terms of FPS Ati has 5-10 fps advantage over Nvidia


----------

